# Office 2007 Won't Uninstall or Install



## JazzMahn (Jan 31, 2008)

Worked with a M$ Support Professional who helped me to install SP1 on my Vista Ultimate Machine. I had tried and could not get it to install but after much work finally did.

I almost wish I had left the machine alone because now whenever I try to access a Office 2007 program I get a Windows Installer popup saying "This Package Could Not be opened. Verify that the update packge exits...that it is a valid update installer package"

If I go to my documents and locate a word document, I am getting the same message. Same with Publisher.

I have tried to uninstall Office 2007 and it goes so far and stops. I've tried to install over the top of itself and it doesn't work.

If anybody has had this problem and corrected it, I would sure appreciate some help. I've been waiting for M$ support to contact me and haven't heard in days.

I don't want to refomat to correct this unless there is no other alternative. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

This is Mani from Bangalore, India.

I need more details about Office 2007.

Did you install office or was it preinstalled..?

If install,,, Do you have office 2007 disk with you are not..?

I possible we need to uninstall and reinstall it again.
It may take time,
I know how to resolve it, dont worry.
I am from india, let me know when are you free.


----------



## Dancingstar (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi I found this thread as I am having the exact same problem,
I have gone into install/unstall in Programs and Features but it won't allow me to unstall, so I followed the path run - installer and also tried from there, but it goes so far and just stops. I don't have a disc as I downloaded the trial version from the internet. My hard drive is full so I won't be able to install it again.

Please can you help me?

Thankyou


----------



## Dancingstar (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi 
I found this thread as I have the exact same problem, I have Windows Vista and I am trying to uninstall Office Pro 2007.
I tried firstly to uninstall from Programs and features but it doesn't allow me. Then I tried from the path ; run - installer ; but it goes so far, a box just flashes and then it just stops. I downloaded it from the internet and my hard drive is full so I won't be able to install it again.

Please can you help me?


----------



## JazzMahn (Jan 31, 2008)

Dancing Star

I am trying to remember exactly how I resolved the issue. I believe I went into Safe Mode and uninstalled Office 2007 from there. It has been awhile so I wouldn't guarantee that is how I uninstalled.

If that doesn't work, you might go to Google and find the uninstaller program MS has created for windows installer. I think I may have used it. If I remember right I used it to uninstall All Office 2007 related programs that were installed using the Windows Installer.

I'm pretty sure this worked for me. Let me know how you make out. I will keep looking in case this doesn't work.

Good Luck!!


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

Sry for dely.

Go to Start- regedit - delete the keys under HKLM and HKCU.

HKLM - Software - microsoft - office - 12.0
HKCU - Software - microsoft - office - 12.0

Restart the computer.
Then try to install from Disk.

let me know. If still nothing works, i need to access ur computer.


----------

